# Can I upgrade them?????



## Tdoggy187 (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a Dell Optiplex 745 and a Dell Optiplex 755. It says they both max out at 8GB of memory. "I'm using Crucial to find out the max." I couldn't upgrade either one of these machines to 16GB of memory??? 





:thumb:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Memory is chipset limited.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Tdoggy187 said:


> I have a Dell Optiplex 745 and a Dell Optiplex 755. It says they both max out at 8GB of memory. "I'm using Crucial to find out the max." I couldn't upgrade either one of these machines to 16GB of memory???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the inherent problem when you purchase an OEM system. What hardware you can upgrade is limited. Then those limitations are further limited by the subpar hardware that the OEM's choose to install. Which is why you can purchase an OEM desktop for $300.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Bottom line, this is twelve year old equipment. OEM or not, in 2005, more than 1GB of memory in PCs was just beginning to be common. Most had just a few hundred Megabytes of RAM. To top this off, most systems were still using 32 bit operating systems (Windows 2K or XP), so more than 4GB could not be used anyway.

PS: I built a personal PC late 2005. Used some flavour of the Asus M2N motherboard. And guess what, maximum supported memory was 8GB in four slots.


----------



## Tdoggy187 (Feb 26, 2010)

I got 8GB in the Dell Optiplex 755. Crucial says it is maxed out ;-( I mean that is fine for normal everyday use. However, I'm going to need a computer with at least 16GB to handle the proxy I need for the game I play.


----------



## Tdoggy187 (Feb 26, 2010)

Guys I got "what I think is a great offer" for a Dell Optiplex 790 with 3.1GHz Core i5 processor, 16 GB DDR3 RAM, DVD burner, and 160GB hard drive. 

Would you pay 200 for it????

Please let me know what you think :flowers:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes, with a 30 day warranty.


----------



## Tdoggy187 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks Corday. I got him down to 150 now. I might just pull the trigger. It is perfect for what I need for. With the proxy to play my game ;-)


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

> I'm going to need a computer with at least 16GB to handle the proxy I need for the game I play.


you're using this 755 as a proxy server? 16gb isn't enough memory? Really?


----------



## Tdoggy187 (Feb 26, 2010)

I haven't tried it yet. I haven't purchased the proxy server yet. However, I know a few people who already have purchased a proxy server and yes they need the 16 GB to handle the amount of accounts you need to play the game ;-) Which is 20 accounts per "Node" I'm being told. I was using PIA and my 4gb computer could barely handle 20 accounts. So yes you do need the 16 GB.....


----------

